# Online UK Visa application error message



## Flourish (Mar 17, 2014)

While filling my form online, once I sign the declaration, I am not able to book an appointment not to talk of pay for my application before proceeding to printing. The first application I started did the same thing so I started another and it is still the same results. The error message that comes up is

Error
An error occurred while processing your request

This could have been caused by your session timing out. If you have been logged out, please login again.

No matter what I do, it won't work. Please help!!!


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

A couple of people have had this problem if they did not put in the correct location when starting their application. Check your location was entered correctly, that is, the country from where you are applying.


----------



## popohuang22 (Apr 15, 2014)

i also have the same issue, and i have double checked everything inlcuding using the 'suggested' web browsers to test. in my case, its more than one week already that i have been trying to 'make an appointment'. if anyone knows how tol resolve this issue, please help!


----------

